# Shower



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome---Insulation is a good idea---it is absolutely necessary on an outside wall and good for sound deadening on inside walls--

What type you use has a lot to do with what you are putting over it---

Green board should not be used in a wet area---so no green board in the shower or on the tub surround walls---

If you are tiling, use Durrock or other tile backer---If you want a top notch job--waterproof the surface with Red Guard or other surface membrane before tiling.

Tile and grout are not waterproof---some moisture will work its way past the grout----the waterproofing is your insurance---

If you waterproof the surface use unfaced insulation---If not? Some use unfaced and then line the wall with plastic before adding the tile backer--


----------



## drewgost (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks oh'mike, a friend who is very involved with renovating, says absolutely to use greenboard. There will be no tile, I am putting in a 4 piece tub/shower, so the greenboard will only be about 12" from ceiling to shower wall then painted.
Would love to hear more on the type of wallboard to use. I won't be installing wall board until tomorrow (Sunday the 16th) 

Thanks for your time. great site,
Drew


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What do you plan on doing with the walls in the wet area?
Tile, enclosure?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You can use regular drywall----when properly painted--primer and two top coats--it will be fine---there is no advantage to green board in the dry areas that I have found----


----------



## drewgost (Jun 29, 2012)

Not sure of your question Joe, but there is a 12" gap from the top of the shower wall (meaning the 4 piece tub/shower )http://www.maax.com/en/utilitypages/productdetail.aspx?productID=%7BF72839E9-B11F-40FC-8E3A-32DE619BE09A%7D to the ceiling, my plan is to just tape the joints and paint it.

Thanks,

Drew


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you are new at drywall taping look into some of the threads on drywall taping--there are three different types of mud--each has its use---


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

About 15 years ago I found that my shower wall had been damaged by water intrusion through the grout over time. I didn't have the time to do a proper tile job so I put up one of those three piece shower kits over the tub, similar to what you plan on using except without the tub. It looked nice for a few months but then started showing scratches from cleaning. I ended up hating it, tore it all down, and started from scratch. New insulation, vapor barrier, anti-scald shower valve, DuRock cement board and tile. I didn't know about the Schluter Kerdi system or I would have used that as well. Even so, my shower's gonna last a long time and looks much better than the shower enclosure.


----------

